# Good motherboard? Last thing I need!



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

I have everything picked out but the Motherboard, im not really sure what to get. I want it to have good sound, and be good quality. Please reccomend me a good board. I want to stay in the $150-$250 range. Also tell me if you think I should replace any of these parts if you find better!

Current Parts:

Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

Processor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028&Tpk=Intel+Conroe+6850

RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145589

Graphics Card - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130303 (anywhere in stock)

HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136011

2nd HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262

PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

Monitor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009108

DVD Drive - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106073

Fans - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998127

Thanks for reccomendations for the motherboard and other parts!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have a look at this board

*ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $220*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182

or it's little brother

* ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $142 *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225


or I think this is one of the boards the Gigabyte boys recommend ( i'm sure they will slap me over the knuckles if i am wrong :grin: )

*GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $178*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128064


I doubt you will need any additional fans if you are getting the Armor

You have made some nice choices there, and should end up with a nice computer ray: 
We can always recommend better but it all comes down to how big your bank balance is :laugh:


----------



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I am probably getting the 8800GT because I heard it was amazing, but they are all out of stock. I don't want to spend over $500 for 1 graphics card


----------



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

Need help with the monitor.

I would like to change to a 22" monitor, could you reccomend me a good one?

Also is that RAM good? And I cant find an 8800GT anywhere, can you reccomend me somewhere that has it, or another card to get? Thanks!

I bought everything but RAM, Monitor, GFX Card.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tried all these ?????



newegg.com

zipzoomfly.com

frys.com

clubit.com

mwave.com

stick with the 8800GT wait for stock if you have to!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I also like the asus P5K-Deluxe

dont over look the gigabyte P35-DQ6


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The P35-DS4 and the P5K3 Deluxe are both excellent choices.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Linderman as well, if you can not get an 8800GT, order one if you have too , it will be work the wait.

I have few viewsonic monitors and they have all served me well along with others i have bought for people.

*ViewSonic X Series VX2240W Black-Silver 22" 2msDVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1, 4000:1 (DC) - Retail $290 *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116096


or there is the Acer

*Acer AL2223Wd Black-Silver 22" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 800:1 Built in Speakers - Retail $230*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009102

As for Ram, is you wanted to save some $$$ have a look at this from corsair

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A short while back I bought the Acer AL2216Wbd widescreen monitor. I'd pick it over the AL2223WD because more often than not the speakers in monitors are junk.

Both are 5ms refresh, have 1680x1050 resolution, and both have contrast ratios of over 500:1. The 2216, however, also supports HDCP so you can view HD video properly.


----------



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

How about this, so many good reviews and I hear its good, anybody have this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001096


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Samsung monitors are very nice.


----------



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks blackduck for the RAM choice, the one I was buying was out of stock.

Also, does anybody know how much it will cost to take it somewhere to be built? I have never built a PC and don't want to mess anything up. I would like to build it myself if their is a good guide or video tutorial! Thanks guys!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You might be able to check out a local computer shop but as to what they will charge i do not know.

Building is really not that hard and you have a horde of people here that will be more than happy to help out with advice. The key is to take your time and read up first. The best advice I can give first time builders is go and download the manual for the motherboard you are getting and read it ( a few times ), the manual will usually tell you where every thing plugs in, how the bios is set out ect.

For example here is a link to the ASUS P5K deluxe download page, look for the manual tab and then download the manual and have a read, it may help you to decide if you want to do it yourself or not

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5K Deluxe

even if you don't reading it will help give you a better understanding of your board ( or if your choose a different one look on the site for information


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you choose the right computer shop they will give you a cheap deal to show you how to assemble your system / explain to them you are a hobby builder


I help hobby builders like that all the time / I generally charge from $30.00 to $40.00 depending on the individual >>>>>> some are just to much PITA 

others I have assisted and not even charged them anything


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are patient you could get it all done from here/ asking questions and replying with digital pics 

I have helped some guys build that have a web cam and using MSN messenger

that way I can tell them in real time, what to do and what not to do

it really depends on what your goal is ?????? do you really want to learn to build a system or do you really just want to get the buildign over with so you can begin "work"


----------



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

My mom knows somebody who builds computers for a living, so she is going to do it. She can probably overclock it for me if I ask her but i'm not sure I don't even know her.

If she can't, is their some guides on overclocking CPU and GPU? I know people use nTune to overclock GPU but I don't know the details.

Thanks a lot you guys!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes we can help you overclock when you are ready


be prepared for some reading articles first


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you don't know how to OC and don't understand the theory then trying to do it would be a big problem. I understand the nuances but like my hardware running as it should and under warranty.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you perform the proper stress testing and temp monitoring then you will live happily ever after >>>> its those users that boost them too far and dont test & monitor that fry up some parts >>>>> cant fry them unless you have excessive heat, that is no surprise if you are watching it


----------



## qwat (Nov 6, 2006)

well, with a stock cooler on the e6850 I was thinking of putting it to 3.3 or so. And maybe later getting a better cooler and brining ot to 3.5 / 3.6

is that too high?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats not too high (3.3 / 3.4) for stock cooling

with after market cooler 3.5 / 3.6 is very dooable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with good ram that is !! ram should have timings of 4-4-4-12


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, I gave my nephew two CPU's (E6750/E6850) lately and both overclocked to 3.77GHz on 1.4VCore using a Zalman CNPS9500 and a 120 Extreme heatsink stable. It just needs practice and you need decent RAM because it makes a big difference. The DS4 is the highest overclocker out of those motherboards and has excellent heatpipe cooling. But the DS3 and DQ6 are also very good, not to forget the ASUS boards.


----------

